# Craft Robo CC330 20 + Illustrator CS4 conrour cutting probs



## Mu (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok Ive searched for help with this and can't find it sp please forgive me if I have overlooked a post with the same problem.

Recently got a Craft Robo CC330-20. Ive used it to do my first vinyl cut, worked pretty well...so far so good.
However I tried to do a contour cut of a thermal transfer and problems arrise!

Basically I added registration marks to my design in illustrator (using the Cutting master 2 plugin-latest version) and upon going to the Cut/plot menu I was presented with this message "Current setup unable to support registration marks". 

Ive tried everything I can think of but there seems to be no obvious soloution. Upon accessing the setup menu to cutting master itself, the only options I have is to select what model I am using, so what the hell can I do?

Its also worth noting that I went in to the craft robo controller panel and did a check to see if it registers the marks/ SUre enough it whirs back and forth and appears to register them with no error signs.

I am totally stumped. ANy help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mu (Jan 7, 2010)

Im guessing this is a pretty unique problem then?


----------



## fat_miao (Jun 18, 2007)

when creating registration mark, check out the Direction choices: Horizontal and Vertical - it should cure ur problem.

Use Convert Rectangle rather than let it automatically make the Reg. ~


----------



## Mu (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey thanks for the advice. I should have posted here to say that I have solved the "current setup does not support reg marks" problem now. I reinstalled the driver for a third time and now it works !? ANyways now Im just struggling with reg mark positioning so any tips would be handy.


----------

